# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης  εκτυπωτή p1102 σε λειτουργικό 10.10.2

## varant

Καλησπέρ εγκαθιστώ τον συγκεκριμένο εκτυπωτή σε ενα mac με λειτουργικό 10.10.2 και κατόπιν πηγάινω να εκτυπωσω απο qxpress σε negative μορφή και διαπιστώνω ότι είναι απενεργοποιημένο. Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει τι ακριβως φταίει?

Ευχαριστώ εκ το προτέρον

----------

